# Training question



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was just wondering .....when I do "back drills" with piles of more than one bumper ....both of my dogs (fbl ...mbl) ..run the back drill perfectly ...get to the pile and then pick one up ...drop it ...pick another one up ...drop it ....and then pick the third one up and return ...we always get the drill done ...but they always pick up each bumper in their mouth before returning .....is this normal?? is this a problem ?? does it really matter?

Thoughts ....

thanks

Clu__82


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It's called shopping over the pile.

I guess I would call it normal most dogs will try it. It's a pretty easy problem to fix, if the dog isn't collar conditioned run this drill with a check cord on if the dog tries to shop the pile give him a quick snap and say "NO HERE"

If he is collar conditioned give him a "Here NICK Here, as he starts to shop.

I wouldn't say it's a huge problem, just a disraction from the work you want to accomplish with that drill. It's a little thing and if you take care of the little things it helps eliminate alot of the bigger ones.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Brown dog's got it nailed. It's one of those irritating problems that can drive you crazy, but really doesn't amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good points by Brown Dog. You're dog is switching on the pile. This can be one of the problems when doing pile work. I've gone away from putting them all on a pile. I now place them farther apart to discourage switching...kind of a long line...and just send them "back."

However, it's ultimately about your control of the dog...be it check cord...e-collar...the "no" command to enforce the undesirable behavior.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your tips make sense ...and without knowing it I had been doing all of the above (minus check cord).....sometimes I do training with whistle and with collar but other times in the yard I do training with just my voice and hand signals no collars .....and they do listen to both the nick and a no command in both situations .....so that is positive that I have been doing the right thing and that my dogs have been responding ....I guess just like everything... being consistent everytime they pick it up is important and not letting get away with as you say shopping around....

thanks again


----------

